# "scolopendra gigantea"



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*Does anyone know where I could get a scolopendra gigantea the bigist of the centipedes from.*

*been looking for ages.*

*Thanks*


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

You will be very very lucky if you can find one as they come from Peru, and Peru does NOT allow any wildlife exports anymore.

I would try Thomas Vinmann in Germany, he has a few very large species. http://www.vinmann.de/


Price list from 22 August
(prices in euro's)



> *Madagascar Tigerscolopendra Ethomostigmus trigonopodus, *bunte colourful species, reaches 15 cm bl, subadult/adult 15,-
> *Burma Giant Centipede Scolopendra spec. **Burma, *reaches 30 cm bl, same size like Sc. Gigantea, adults 45,-
> *Burma Giant Centipede Scolopendra spec. **Burma, *reaches 30 cm bl, same size like S. Gigantea, pedelings ca. 6 cm 1 for 12,-/5 for 50,-
> *Red Giant Scolopendra Scolopendra spec. **Cherry Red, Malaysia, *colourful, reaches 25 cm bl, pedelings, 6-8 cm, well eating one for 12,-/5 for 50,-
> ...


Thomas Vinmann is a well known and respected breeder/importer and can be trusted as far as anyone can be trusted. 
I will be making an order myself fairly soon.

Click for price list (English listings are about 1/2 way down) ....... Brandaktuelle Tierbestandsliste als Datei zum Download Hier klicken!!!


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

dont really trust Thomas, Especially with myriapods, mislabel galor!
my S gigantea was nothing more than S polymorpha...
brilliant job with that one, lol

BTW, let me know if you do, id be intersted to see if it is one! chances are you arent gonna find one but hey,GL


----------

